# Why is barrel racing so vehemently criticized?



## horseluvr2524 (Sep 17, 2013)

Here is an old, old and practically explosive question:

Why is barrel racing so vehemently criticized?

I was just on a whim reading a blog. The writer of the blog prodded barrel racers by titling it "barrel racing borderline abusive?" and went on to talk about the overuse of signals in barrel racing, ex. kicking/flapping legs, jerking or hanging on reins, combination of kicking and hanging causing rearing, lack of balance, etc. etc. In addition to a video with many terrible barrel racers, she also posted a very clean nice run of Sherry Cervi on Stingray.

The author was not entirely opposed to barrel racing, just wanted to see some demonstration of a barrel run without this excessive abuse. She invited the commentators on the article to post videos of good barrel runs. You can imagine the kind of comments she received. The thing I found funny was that the commentators repeatedly stated they had found many videos of good barrel runs and that she was horrible and blah blah blah for bashing the sport, but they would not post a single video. Not a single video of a good barrel run.

After reading through some of the authors replies to these comments, I came to like her. Though because of the way she writes she opens herself up to criticism, by dare I say it, extremists, she had sound arguments, well thought out questions, and was very eloquent and mannerly in her wording, which the commentators lacked as many proceeded to verbally beat her against the wall. All she asked for was proof that it wasn't abusive. Basically her challenge to barrel racers everywhere: prove me wrong.

I, myself, am not a fan of barrel racing. Simply because I don't much see the point in scampering around a few barrels as fast as one can go. Granted, I didn't much see the point in ruining a horse over jumping either, but that was when I was ignorant of the sport. Found out my horse loves jumping, and is really good at it, and today its a different story. However, jumping appealed to me more because of the mental challenge it provides. As with any sport, barrel racing, jumping, or otherwise, how you treat your horse and how you prepare them for competition will be the deciding factor in how long your horse is still able to compete. I am not ignorant of barrel racing. I've known a lot of local barrel racers, and while some were OK in how they treated their horses and other people, the vast majority were terrible in both categories. 

The real reason I posted this was to examine why barrel racing is so heavily criticized, or heavily defended. I think a lot of this has to do with the fact that it is such an easy sport to get into. Many local gymkhanas have barrel racing as the main event here in USA. So this provides two big factors: availability and affordability, as gymkhanas are not expensive to compete in. You have that, barrel racing becomes popular. It is popular, so people start selling themselves as trainers and instructors, whether qualified or experienced enough or not. The parents take their kids to the unqualified instructors, you add in big egos and high drive for ribbons, and voila, the perfect recipe for bad riding, and sadly in some cases, accidents.

*I am not saying barrel racing is abusive, nor do I think all barrel racers are bad.

*It's the training of the rider, and in effect the riding of the rider, that ultimately makes any sport abusive.

*The purpose of this thread is to discuss why barrel racing has gained such a bad name.

*Please, barrel racers, be kind, eloquent, and mannerly. Enough of the same old arguments about the money that barrel racers spend on their horses, how you can't label all barrel racers bad, etc. etc. This is an open and hopefully civil discussion as to why barrel racing is represented in such a bad light. My belief is that it is due to the local low level barrel racers and barrel kids and fanatic "barrel moms", at least the ones that are trained improperly. 

Alright, I'm going to go hide under a table now and will be back late this evening after I finish school work to see your replies. :hide:


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Barrel racing is a high speed, precision sport that requires much skill. Hence the reason for the bad reputation, too many people doing it without training and making a holey old mess out of it.


----------



## BadWolf (Oct 12, 2012)

What I see in my local area are riders that are very inexperienced running under-conditioned, over-bitted horses into the ground. 
It's basically exactly what you said - low level disasters.

The riders don't demonstrate any of the skills that the sport is meant to develop (by my understanding of it). 
The horses are quickly ruined with joint injections, harsh bits in hard hands, poor/no training, etc.
Of course, not all of them are like that, but there are exceptions to every rule.

Those types of weekend "hot shots" who only ride for 20 seconds every Friday and Saturday night that give the entire sport a bad name.
I would never have anything to do with the local barrel scene; *however*, a good run, a genuinely good run, is an awesome sight.


----------



## Rideordie112 (Dec 7, 2013)

Exactly^^
I see more people do it poorly than well, and because of things like that people may not respect the sport much.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## rookie (May 14, 2012)

I think there are a few issues with barrel racing that give the wrong impression. The first is that at high levels those girls can ride. There is a lot of "elbow flapping" and tuned up horses but fundamentally to sit those horses and ride those barrels is not an easy task. The problem is that joe blow see this and assumes that is how you ride a horse. Not understanding that the "elbow flapping is done in a rhythm with the horse an exaggerated give an take of the reins more akin to a jockey than anything else. 

The horses do love it. I rode a ranch pony who had been trained on the pattern it was something else to get him on barrels. He loved it and the feeling of him drop and scooting around a barrel was something else. 

The other issue is that because it is the only female sport (a whole other topic) in professional rodeo it attracts all the women. The serious and functional along with the less functional more fashion accessory. This can give the entire sport a bad reputation of wealthy western women. A few years ago there was a reality show about barrel racing, the promo was a woman in a pink bikini running a barrel pattern. Great PR but how many functional horse people do you know who routinely do any sort of horse activity in a bikini? It gave the sport a reputation as more silicone than serious which I think is a big issue the sport faces.


----------



## horseluvr2524 (Sep 17, 2013)

rookie, that show you talked about was "Rodeo Girls" right? or something like that. If it tells you anything, the girls I knew were obsessed with that show (and so was our "royal court" director, but it was really "rodeo queen court". I can't believe I was talked into it, I will never ever let somebody force me into something ever again.) When I watched the show, the girls on the show were just as superficial as the girls I knew. The girls I knew wanted to hold their own bikini barrel race, when its a family arena with a ton of kids. Yuck. To me that is just inviting pedophiles.


----------



## rookie (May 14, 2012)

I think it was that show. I expected that show to actually be about riding and the daily care/prep of a barrel horse but it was like Paris Hilton with horses (queen bees and wannabes). I think it gives the sport a bad name and horse people in general a bad name.


----------



## BugZapper89 (Jun 30, 2014)

waresbear said:


> Barrel racing is a high speed, precision sport that requires much skill. Hence the reason for the bad reputation, too many people doing it without training and making a holey old mess out of it.


This is it in a nutshell. Somehow people with a puke of a talentless horse, that already failed at everything else along with its trainerless rider, manage to filter into the lower levels. This has caused many places in my area to only off sanction shows, so they can send them packing. The days of local jackpots, which were great to get the young stock out are gone


----------



## QHDragon (Mar 6, 2009)

I was going to do barrels with Skye, and actually with my previous horse before her. Both of them had been trained to the patterns, and knew their jobs. However, both of them got really hot and bothered when they got the idea that it was time to do the patterns, and it kind of scared me. So I never got around to doing but I would love to try it some day. I don't think my draft cross would be very good, but it sure would be fun. However, I can't stand watching people run barrels. And this is why...




























It took me all of three seconds to find those pictures, and just shows how prevalent that type of riding is, and its not just at the grass roots level. It disgusts me, and makes me feel bad for the horse. Personally I think that kind of riding is abuse.


----------



## SlideStop (Dec 28, 2011)

To add, the sport is biased on one criteria. Time. You horse could be blind with three legs being ridden by a rider who's sitting backwards, but time is the only thing that matters. Not equitation. Not your horses response. Not his willingness. Not his way of moving. You could never show up to a reining show and just kick the pulp out of him to make him spin or yank the snot out of his mouth to make him stop. You'd be laughed out of the ring, you'd lose and you may even be disqualified. It just doesn't fly in most disciples.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

People have a go at barrel racing because it is all to easy to grab a bad picture even of a good rider. Sadly there are a lot of people who want to win, but are lacking the patience or the talent to do it properly, BUT

It is not alone, I don't believe that there is any Equestrian sport that hasn't had some sort of allegations of cruelty, because once humans start competing there are always those who want to win at all costs.


----------



## BarrelRacer23 (Aug 17, 2011)

Ignorance. It's so easy to get into a d hey it's "only running around three barrels". Most people don't understand all the mechanics of training that go into a nicely trained barrel horse. It's a sport based on time not equitation. You can snap a bad picture of a perfect ride in any discipline. I only go to sanctioned shows, and the Midwest has risen to be one of most conpetetive areas for barrel racing. I see all the time riders on half broke horse that have no need to be on the horse show up to a show, then never show again. To truly barrel race correctly it takes training of both horse and rider. Most people only see the lower level open shows and judge the whole sport on it. 

Every discipline has something to complain about.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## QHDragon (Mar 6, 2009)

SlideStop said:


> To add, the sport is biased on one criteria. Time. You horse could be blind with three legs being ridden by a rider who's sitting backwards, but time is the only thing that matters. Not equitation. Not your horses response. Not his willingness. Not his way of moving. You could never show up to a reining show and just kick the pulp out of him to make him spin or yank the snot out of his mouth to make him stop. You'd be laughed out of the ring, you'd lose and you may even be disqualified. It just doesn't fly in most disciples.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


So it's okay for them to ride like idiots as long as the horse goes fast? Ugh.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## wildandfree (Feb 24, 2012)

QHDragon said:


> So it's okay for them to ride like idiots as long as the horse goes fast? Ugh.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I'm not SlideStop and I'm not trying to speak for her but I don't think that's what was being said, just the fact that it can be judged on time makes it easier for people to ride like fools as they won't get sent out of the ring. I'm not a barrel racer but a long time ago I did see a video of a pretty good run and it was wonderful to watch, the rider was sitting nicely and the horse looked eager. 

When I used to jump you would see a fair bit of bad in the ring too, that was mostly because it was judged on time. At the low levels at least, many people bring in a barely trained horse and a rider that can only hold on by the skin of their teeth and get them to jump a course. It doesn't look pretty and the horse doesn't look best pleased but if they beat the clock they win. 

All disciplines have their bad eggs but I think sports judged on time have more of them (or at least more obvious ones) to wade through. When you find a great rider and a great horse though it really is a sight to behold, and that goes for all branches of horse sports.


----------



## SlideStop (Dec 28, 2011)

QHDragon said:


> So it's okay for them to ride like idiots as long as the horse goes fast? Ugh.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Not in the least. I'm saying the sport doesn't judge people on their riding/horses and that's why horses are being man handled all over the place because there is no regulation. you could never ride like that at a hunter, dressage, cow horse, or reining show. You'd be the laughing stock of the show, not to mention placed last or disqualified.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Chasin Ponies (Dec 25, 2013)

Sadly, in my state I've never witnessed barrel racing without the horrible riding, too tight tie downs, excessive spurring and jerking and frantic horses with their mouths open. This is one of the only equine sports that you can 
get into very cheaply and possibly win money which draws every type of person into it.

The only time I see barrel racing without most all this junk is on TV at the professional level so that has tempered my opinion of it. 

I do know one family personally who seem to do it right-they compete quite successfully and then next day, those same horses easily become sane, safe trail horses. That's not the norm. Most barrel racers will never be able to do more than just race.


----------



## BarrelracingwithSkipper (Sep 25, 2014)

horseluvr2524 said:


> Here is an old, old and practically explosive question:
> 
> Why is barrel racing so vehemently criticized?
> 
> ...


 it all depends on how the person rides and what the horse feels I know that the horses at my barn absolute adore it and the riders treat them with a lot of respect ill I know is that the barrel racing horses are the happiest horses at my barn. it gives the horses a chance to run like they were made to do and they absolutely love it I understand that some people go a little over board with the kicking and I don't approve either but I thing that barrel racing it is s a great thing


----------



## Roman (Jun 13, 2014)

I will openly admit I thought barrel racing was JUST running around three barrels. Seemed super easy. Until I started learning myself.

There's more to it: leg cues, hand cues cues, hand placement, counterarcing, pivoting, looking...and imagine putting all that together when going fast!

Yes I have seen the leg flapping and that's the only part that bugs me, but that just tells you they're in it to win it! Most of 'em. 

You'll see gaping mouth and tossing head in show jumping!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

I like that barrel racing is judged solely on time. At low levels, it allows any level rider to do it, but that impartial judge Mr Stopwatch doesn't participate in fads!

You won't find peanut rolling. You won't find a horse kicking out its front feet like it is doing the cancan. You won't have riders laying on their horses necks while they stay on with their knees. If the horse & rider know their business, they can win riding in an Abetta saddle. Winning doesn't involve pretty tack or following a fad - just getting around the barrels fast.

Humans can ruin almost anything. Heck, my Mom refused to go bowling on the same team as my Dad because my Dad never played a game for fun in his life. And my Dad was happier on a different team because he could not imagine laughing about a gutter ball!

This isn't my idea of fine equitation, either, but it occurred at the TOP of a sport:


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

horseluvr2524 said:


> I, myself, am not a fan of barrel racing. Simply because I don't much see the point in scampering around a few barrels as fast as one can go. Granted, I didn't much see the point in ruining a horse over jumping either, but that was when I was ignorant of the sport. Found out my horse loves jumping, and is really good at it, and today its a different story. However, jumping appealed to me more because of the mental challenge it provides. As with any sport, barrel racing, jumping, or otherwise, how you treat your horse and how you prepare them for competition will be the deciding factor in how long your horse is still able to compete. I am not ignorant of barrel racing. I've known a lot of local barrel racers, and while some were OK in how they treated their horses and other people, the vast majority were terrible in both categories.


I'm going to "pick on you" a bit here horseluvr, regarding this paragraph in your post. :wink:

You're not a fan of barrel racing. 
I assume that you've not tried it? (You didn't exactly say.)

You used to not be a fan of jumping. 
You said because you were ignorant of it.
Then you tried it. And your horse liked it. 
Now you like it for the mental challenge.

......Are you _really_ not ignorant of barrel racing?

What's more mentally challenging than trying to precisely guide your horse to turn in a 6-foot circle while running at full speed, trying to get as close to the barrel as you can without slowing down and without knocking it over?

Or at least, that's how I think of it. 


I'll put myself out on a limb. Why not. Here's a few of our barrel runs from this year. 


Oh, and on this first run, note on how CALM he walks into the arena. :wink: "Crazy" barrel horses can be *trained *too. 





My riding is not 100% perfect all the time and I don't claim it to be. I do pop him a time or two with the whip once in a while to remind him to "keep moving". He's very ratey on the barrels and he wants to turn them so bad, that he will slow down and turn too soon in the process. I have to remind him to keep his speed up and not turn to soon.

He's not easy to ride. I like to think I make it look easy on him :wink: (or that could be all in my own head) but if we mess up something on our barrel pattern, it is normally MY fault for cueing him wrong. 








This one was actually before I found out his hocks were fusing and he was sore. Bless his heart for still trying so hard for me. True testament for how much he loves his job. 







Maybe to give you an idea of the "mental challenge" let me walk you through some of the things I have to think about before we make a run.

First of all, I have to access if there is a central gate or a side gate and whether the association allows running starts. I have to set him up for success based on his mood (is he full of energy today, or need waking up?) and how we need to enter the arena. 

Are we running in a big arena? Small? Indoor? Outdoor? He will run differently in each setting and I need to adjust my cues to help him. In a big pen when the barrels are far off the fence, I need to rate him more for the turn and make sure my eyes really focus on my rate point on the ground around the barrel. Running indoors, I need to do no rating and push, push, push him instead and make sure I look up as we approach the barrel. 

Or sometimes he needs rate on the first barrel only and then I've got to push him for the 2nd and 3rd. 

If he sneaks by me and starts to turn too soon, then I've either got to push him over with my inside leg to give us enough room, or if we are simply finishing the turn then I need to lift up my leg to clear the barrel. Takes balance to do that. Plus then I need to either get my stirrup back before the next turn, or go without it. 

Some horses ARE easier than others to run barrels. Red is not so easy and he makes me work for it, haha. While I take pride in the fact that I can easily move his body an inch or two while he's running full blast, it's a double edge sword because if I cue him too much, too little, too late, too fast, he _will_ do what I asked of him. 




horseluvr2524 said:


> *The purpose of this thread is to discuss why barrel racing has gained such a bad name.*


There are lot of local jackpots. (availability)
There are no tack requirements. 
There (usually) is no dress code.
You are not judged on your horsemanship or equitation. 
You are not disqualified if your horse has a health issue (such as you would be for endurance riding, if your horse doesn't meet certain check points).
It's just a really laid-back environment that is accepting to everyone. 

And maybe the biggest one: *It looks easy. *

Run around 3 cans? Most people think they could hop on their horse and do it tomorrow. And if I kick really hard, it will make my horse run faster. It's just a lack of knowledge on those who don't know better and who don't care to know better. 

I'm not denying there is a bad reputation to the sport of barrel racing. There are plenty of bad riders out there. 

But it is a shame that the bad reputation has to reflect on the people who ARE doing a good job in the sport. People hear the word "barrel racing" and they automatically think the horse is a ruined hot-head nut job, and the rider is a flapping chicken.

Or why someone has to start a discussion in the first place about why barrel racing has a bad name.......


----------



## karliejaye (Nov 19, 2011)

I used to hate barrel racing. I was very closed-minded and thought that dressage was the right way to ride, instead of simply *a* way to ride. I grew up and got out to meet new people, see new things and got an education in the real world. Yes, there are horrible riders barrel racing because as has been discussed, it is easy to get into. There are also atrocious dressage riders, horrid jumpers and abusive WP riders.

The human mind tends to remember negative events more vividly than positive ones (except when it comes to ego) so when we see something we disagree with, like 1 rider in a gymkhana spurring their horse and jerking their mouth open in a twisted wire shanked bit, we remember that. We are shocked by that and the mind doesn't remember the smooth, quiet rider who came after.


----------



## BlueSpark (Feb 22, 2012)

I think you see more awful bits, but spurs and horrible riders in gymkana type speed events than any other. I watched a barrel clinic with a very well known and respected trainer and winning rider, and listened to her openly criticise a participant for using a snaffle. Now I don't understand that. Why do you need a large leverage bit with 6+ inch shanks and usually a twisted mouth piece? Why do you need to spur the living tar out of a horse that 'loves' its job?

I see things I hate in jumpers too. Watched a lame horse do 4 different jump classes on the same afternoon.

I think people need education. I don't think competing at a low level should involve thousands of dollars of expensive tack and gear, but I don't think the entry levels should be an excuse for abuse and poor horsemanship. People should do their homework, and go and have fun.

I also think every show should have basic soundness evaluations. Riding a lame horse competitively should be considered abuse and disqualified.


----------



## horseluvr2524 (Sep 17, 2013)

beau159 said:


> I'm going to "pick on you" a bit here horseluvr, regarding this paragraph in your post. :wink:
> 
> You're not a fan of barrel racing.
> I assume that you've not tried it? (You didn't exactly say.)
> ...


noooooo don't pick on me! :lol:

You two are a great pair, really. I can honestly say I have never seen a barrel run like that in MY AREA. It might be different where you live. What I've seen from my area is a complete lack of discipline and respect for the horse. I remember the arena's rodeo queen's horse would rear straight up and almost flip over when going in for barrels. She also had a specially made custom bit for him. It involved a thin rope wire over the nose, long shanks, and twisted wire. So I am glad to hear of a barrel racer who can set the record straight and actually knows how to barrel race correctly. The training you have done on your horse is very impressive.

Actually, I have tried barrel racing, on my own horse. I'll admit I've never ridden a real barrel horse. But barrel racing just isn't my cup of tea, and I really hate western saddles, they are just uncomfortable for me. On top of that, going to my local events and seeing the constant abuse of the horses took any joy out of participating for me. It was just disturbing, so I stopped going. And I'm not going to drive a couple hours to go to a gymkhana elsewhere when I am not interested in competing in it.

Don't hate on the thread! One of the points of starting this thread was so that good, real barrel racers like you could set the record straight and defend barrel racing without getting mean. I'm glad to meet a REAL barrel racer with a lovely demeanor, as with most of the other barrel racers if you criticize barrel racing at all they will practically beat you up against the wall, often with arguments that hold no real weight. But you were effective, mannerly, and really explained the real mechanics of barrel racing well. thanks! just don't hate on me for not wanting to compete in it :wink:


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

horseluvr2524 said:


> Actually, I have tried barrel racing, on my own horse. I'll admit I've never ridden a real barrel horse. But barrel racing just isn't my cup of tea, and I really hate western saddles, they are just uncomfortable for me. On top of that, going to my local events and seeing the constant abuse of the horses took any joy out of participating for me. It was just disturbing, so I stopped going. And I'm not going to drive a couple hours to go to a gymkhana elsewhere when I am not interested in competing in it.


Not hatin' on ya. Just playing devil's advocate.  I find it hard to truly understand what goes into something unless you've _fully _experienced it. Obviously you don't have to try it if you have no interest .... but ya know, that speed is kind of addicting. :happydance:

I always thought English jumping looked like a blast (and it is) as I started routinely taking jumping lessons last year. Felt like it would be good to learn something new since I've ridden Western my whole life. On that note, I did go English riding with some friends when I lived in Oregon a few years ago. That was my very first experience with English riding. Let's just say that their horses didn't know what "whoa" meant. Or that when I put pressure on the reins to stop, they don't stop. One could extrapolate that because all English horses are ridden with contact, they learn to ignore the bit and not listen to you. (Which of course, is absolutely false.) It's not that English riding itself is "bad" ... it's that these people I went riding with didn't take the time to train their horses to know the difference between self-carriage and that whoa meant whoa and that pressure on the reins meant stop. (Which means seat and weight cues didn't mean anything either)

I personally think my barrel saddle is the most comfy saddle ever (I'm biased) and I do spend a ton of hours in it ... but I can't say I'm necessarily uncomfortable in others such as a dressage saddle; it's just different.



And thank you for the nice compliments. While Red and I didn't start off on the right foot (we didn't get along right away) he has sure become my old reliable. And a darned good horse.


----------



## ahop (Feb 7, 2011)

Good barrel racing takes a talented rider that understands 'horsemanship' and an athletic, well trained horse. A barrel horse is not made overnight and usually takes 2-3 years to train. The bad rap that the sport gets is usually from lower level riders that don't understand the above. Good training is a must. If you watch the better riders you won't see whips being used or racking/jerking of the horse's mouth. As Martha Josey is noted for saying "my reins are my turn signals and my legs are the steering wheel". The other thing that the 'better' riders understand is that each horse only has so many runs in them. They don't waste them with practice runs (their horses know their job) or at events that don't make it worth their while to be at. 

I guess I can just throw this out there. The same question could be asked about reining. I cringe when I see low level riders try to perform this discipline. But in the next breath I can say it is amazing to watch a true horseman on a reining horse that has had the years of training it takes to reach that level.


----------



## TessaMay (Jul 26, 2013)

I used to be prejudice against barrel racers and gamers, I have since ridden in a couple gaming events on a horse who adores it and I like it as well. Yes, you see a lot of bad riding, but you do at every kind of competition there is. 

I think it is easier for a lot of the abusive or harsh practices to be less obvious in other disciplines, but that doesn't make them less abusive. Heck, I've seen abusive trail riders. It's easier for a dressage rider to talk about all the technical reasons they are doing what they are doing and make it sound like it is good. It is also less noticeable when you already have firm contact when you up it to harsh levels. 

I don't condone bad/harsh riding in any discipline or any level and I see it place in all forms of showing.


----------



## QHDragon (Mar 6, 2009)

BlueSpark said:


> I think you see more awful bits, but spurs and horrible riders in gymkana type speed events than any other. I watched a barrel clinic with a very well known and respected trainer and winning rider, and listened to her openly criticise a participant for using a snaffle. Now I don't understand that. Why do you need a large leverage bit with 6+ inch shanks and usually a twisted mouth piece? Why do you need to spur the living tar out of a horse that 'loves' its job?
> 
> I see things I hate in jumpers too. Watched a lame horse do 4 different jump classes on the same afternoon.
> 
> ...


The awful bits are in style in the jumpers right now too, lots of amateurs or children jumpers riding their packer around in a gag bit. Not sure why this is suddenly a fad, but it is. :?

There are lots of bad fads in all types of riding, western pleasure with the troping, dressage with rollkur, however it seems like the bodies that oversee these groups is actively doing something to try and improve the health and safety of their horses and their riders. It doesn't seem like that is happening in the barrel racing world. Maybe it is time to put a judge in the ring to disqualify bad riding?


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

QHDragon said:


> Maybe it is time to put a judge in the ring to disqualify bad riding?


Problem is, how would you quantify such a thing?

How big of a kick would disqualify you? How many times _can_ you kick?

How many times whipping your horse would disqualify you?

What bits are considered too severe?

How much can your bum bounce in the saddle before you would be DQ'ed?


I just don't see how you could ever develop any sort of rules to enforce "judging" barrel racing. It's a timed sport. Fastest time wins. Plus, each horse is so unique and needs to be ridden a certain way. Some horses you need to just sit there (free runners) and some horses you need to push them all the way (rate style) for them to perform their best. Doesn't mean the horses don't enjoy their job; they just need to be ridden differently. 


Now with that said, whenever a barrel race is AQHA sanctioned there ARE judges present. Not that they are going to DQ anyone necessarily, or judge them on their riding, but that they are there to enforce the AQHA rules. 



QHDragon said:


> however it seems like the bodies that oversee these groups is actively doing something to try and improve the health and safety of their horses and their riders. It doesn't seem like that is happening in the barrel racing world.


??? Haven't you heard of the Women's Professional Rodeo Association, or the National Barrel Horse Association?

One thing they have done this year is implement drug testing to ensure that horses aren't being run on illegal drugs. 

Footing is vitally important for the safety of the horse and rider, and that's why the NBHA requires the ground to be dragged after every 10 riders (I believe that's the legal number, although most of the races in my area drag every 5). It's just good safety. 

There are definately groups that are always trying to better the sport of barrel racing. 

You just still can't help that some humans are idiots and don't know what they are doing when they decide to barrel race their horse.


----------



## horseluvr2524 (Sep 17, 2013)

^^^they could start with regulations on equipment, especially bits. Leverage bits were not designed to be used with two hands and direct pressure on one side of the bit. they are a neck reining bit. I don't use them, but then again, I taught my horse about 3 different ways to whoa (western reining style and two english depending on whether I'm working on flat or jumping), and I hardly have to touch the reins to get a stop. She works in a mild mechanical english hackamore-part of why I went into jumping is that they allow those whereas with dressage you must have a bit.

I don't see why more barrel racers can't teach their horse to do what you do and get a calm start and finish.


----------



## ponyboy (Jul 24, 2008)

Golden Horse said:


> It is not alone, I don't believe that there is any Equestrian sport that hasn't had some sort of allegations of cruelty, because once humans start competing there are always those who want to win at all costs.


When one out of ten riders/trainers is abusive, they are bad apples. When it's the other way around, the sport is the bad apple. 

Like it or not, certain activities encourage bad riding, and barrel racing is one of them. If a sport is easy to learn (same pattern every time) and judged only by time, it's going to attract yahoos.


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

horseluvr2524 said:


> ^^^they could start with regulations on equipment, especially bits. Leverage bits were not designed to be used with two hands and direct pressure on one side of the bit. they are a neck reining bit.


Your statement is incorrect because you can't clump all leverage bits together. Yes, some of them are only designed for neck reining. But most of them are perfectly fine to direct rein with. 

This particular bit should only be used for neck reining. It is one solid piece. What you do to one shank will affect the other. 











But this bit, you CAN direct rein with. This is actually the bit that I use on my horse when we are competing in barrels. It is a Jr. Cowhorse. 











I can very easily give him a direct rein on one side and have ZERO effect on the other side, due to the gag action of the bit (where the mouthpiece can slide) and due to the dogbone center. 

There are things that you can do for refinement with a curb bit that IMO you just cannot attain with a snaffle bit. I can be quicker and softer with my cues in a leverage bit .... and quickness is important in the barrel pattern. 

Not saying you can't run barrels in a snaffle (as some people do) but this is just what has worked for my horses. 

There are many folks who barrel race in certain types of hackamores (A Little S is a common one). They can be a very useful tool for the right horse. A hackamore will often "stiffen" a horse in the turn and it can be helpful for a horse that tends to be a noodle and over-bend in the turn.


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

horseluvr2524 said:


> I don't see why more barrel racers can't teach their horse to do what you do and get a *calm *start and finish.


Just wanted to touch on this one too. 

The particular clips I posted all happened to be at shows that did not allow a running start. You have to walk into the arena and cannot start your run until the gate is closed. 

Some shows I go to will allow a running start. I like to do them when I can because it helps "pump" my horse up a bit. 

There's a big difference in having a horse that is out-of-control and having a horse that is on-the-muscle. To someone that doesn't know much about barrel racing, those two things might look the same. 

Red's a pretty laid back guy for the most part. I have to be the one to get him excited. Some horses are more excitable and they will ready to rock 'n' roll and get in there and do their job. Like the NFR horses:







The Thomas and Mack is actually a very difficult arena. You have a "blind" entrance to the first barrel. You can't see the barrel until you have already crossed the time line so you better be flying when you get into the arena!

The pattern is also extremely small. Which means if you make a mistake, you don't have any ground to "make up" for it. 

Those horses that make it to the NFR are excited to get in there and do their job. And hence you see them "on the muscle" in the alleyway. The only exception is Taylor Jacob's horse "BO" who walks in on a loose rein :wink: and then sets a new arena record!!!

When you have a high caliber horse like that, you want them to be excited about their job. It's not necessarily about making them walk in calm into the arena; it's about getting them into the arena in a fashion that is going to allow them to perform the best. 

With my particular horse, I do more than just barrel racing with him. So I do need him to walk calm into the arena until I direct him otherwise. Those NFR girls? Nope, just barrels. And nothing wrong with that.


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

BugZapper89 said:


> This is it in a nutshell. Somehow people with a puke of a talentless horse, that already failed at everything else along with its trainerless rider, manage to filter into the lower levels. This has caused many places in my area to only off sanction shows, so they can send them packing. The days of local jackpots, which were great to get the young stock out are gone


I think VERY little of it has to do with the quality of the horses.

The pictures below this post sum it up pretty well imo.

BugZapper, sometimes you really sound like you HATE horses..

"At low levels, it allows any level rider to do it"
That is half the problem.

It also IS hard on the horse, as are many disciplines, but combine that with the type of riding pictured people start shouting abuse.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Yogiwick said:


> BugZapper, sometimes you really sound like you HATE horses..


Yup, and most people, very sad really.


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

beau159 said:


> I'm going to "pick on you" a bit here horseluvr, regarding this paragraph in your post. :wink:
> 
> You're not a fan of barrel racing.
> I assume that you've not tried it? (You didn't exactly say.)
> ...


It IS easy... in the most basic simple sense. Pretty much anyone could walk, or trot or even canter a pattern.

Hey I could probably get on and run a pattern.

I may be hanging on for dear life, hauling on my horses mouth, clinging to his side hoping the girth is tight, etc. But I could do it.

That's the problem with things you can short cut. They may be VERY difficult to do WELL, but if you *can* do it a lot of people miss the "well" part.

Some jumping is like that too. Other disciplines by nature are not (dressage comes to mind).

I admit, barrel racing makes me cringe. And the loads of horses ruined because of it.

Unfortunately for someone in experienced looking at a good rider and looking at a TERRIBLE rider where they stay on and make time looks much the same. I have seen people so far off the saddle it doesn't even look like theyre on a horse.

It's sort of like riding. Pretty much anyone can ride. It's not that hard to hang on and mosey around. It's VERY hard to RIDE. _especially _RIGHT!

I take my hat off to the GOOD barrel racers and enjoy watching them!


----------



## QHriderKE (Aug 3, 2011)

Barrel *racing*.

its a race. You want your horse to be ready to run its heart out for you.

Not every horse is going to be calm before and after the run. It's just how it is. They know their jobs and get excited too.

Have most of you been to the races and watched horses in the paddock? After a few races they figure out what being at the paddock is about and what they are going to go do. Theres a rare few horses that are classy as all get out and are puppies in the paddock, but there are others that go bananas. 

I would never expect a running fit and running ready barrel horse to be completely calm before and after a race. I know girls who have calm horses that they wind up cause otherwise the horse wont run. 

I think the problem with people mis-judging barrel racing is that (as said before) it looks easy. But in reality, its fast, really fast, and you have to be spot on with your riding, and your horse also has to be spot on as well... if you want any chance of doing good.


----------



## Roman (Jun 13, 2014)

Yogiwick said:


> It IS easy... in the most basic simple sense. Pretty much anyone could walk, or trot or even canter a pattern.
> 
> Hey I could probably get on and run a pattern.


I used to think that. Well all ya gotta do is run around barrels, simple, right?

WRONG!

There are cues you make that help your horse position himself for the barrel and get around it without flipping over. These cues can go unnoticed because the rider goes fast.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Roman said:


> I used to think that. Well all ya gotta do is run around barrels, simple, right?
> 
> WRONG!


no RIGHT, it is a heck of a lot easier to remember a barrel pattern than it is to remember a dressage test, and basically yes anyone could as Yogi says 

"It IS easy... in the most basic simple sense. Pretty much anyone could walk, or trot or even canter a pattern."

Not saying that they would do it well, or competitively, but they could complete the pattern.

Much like reining, takes one 2 hour clinic to understand the basics, and a lifetime to perfect them.


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

Roman said:


> I used to think that. Well all ya gotta do is run around barrels, simple, right?
> 
> WRONG!
> 
> ...


I hope you read the rest of my post.

I think Golden Horse got the point of my post well.

I am saying because it's easy to do it, it attracts awful riders.

To do it RIGHT is difficult, especially at the upper levels (watching those NFR riders- I probably wouldn't evens stay on!)

But to actually do it, on paper, is very simple, hence attractive. Simple "easy" and fun, who wouldn't want to do it?


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

Yogiwick said:


> I admit, barrel racing makes me cringe. And the loads of horses ruined because of it.


Barrel racing does not ruin horses. 

*Poor riders* and* poor trainers* ruin horses. 

Don't blame the sport.


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

beau159 said:


> Barrel racing does not ruin horses.
> 
> *Poor riders* and* poor trainers* ruin horses.
> 
> Don't blame the sport.


Not anti-barrel racing at all.

I agree with what you're saying but my point is for whatever reason (yes poor riders and trainers) many horses get thrown out of barrel racing ruined.

Yes, same with other sports but not to the same extent, imo.

beau-I loved your videos! That is what is should be like!


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

The first lessons that I took at age eleven were on a former state champion barrel horse. He was anything but ruined. When it was time to race, he ran and he loved it. When it was time to take the kids for a ride, he worked beautifully on a completely loose rein.


----------



## Roman (Jun 13, 2014)

Celeste said:


> The first lessons that I took at age eleven were on a former state champion barrel horse. He was anything but ruined. When it was time to race, he ran and he loved it. When it was time to take the kids for a ride, he worked beautifully on a completely loose rein.


The horse I'm learning BR on still races every now and then. She just does local shows, not sure what "big" shows she's done if she has. She has helped me learned a lot! Sometimes she's a pain but great learning experience.


----------

